# 10mm Remington UMC 180gr FMJ report



## RDub

10mm Remington UMC 180gr FMJ



I Just got two boxes of this ammo in the mail yesterday. No one in this area carries it for some reason or another..

Remington seats the 180gr FMJ bullet to a length of 1.248-49".
Taking a look inside, we find the case loaded with 7.0grs of propellant.



The propellant looks like a large grained flattened ball powder.



Here is another look;



The bullet weighed out at exactly 180grs..



Took some of this ammo to the range today.
Temps were in the high 50's. Clear sky, and RH at 60%.



I shot two groups;
Shot one with the ISMI 22# spring and the other with the factory spring, just to see what difference it made. The factory spring shoots this much better. 
The velocity was a little disappointing.. I was expecting at least something in the low 1100's..
In the picture the average velocity is underlined, followed by the extreme spread, Standard Deviation, and temperature.
Circles are 5½".

Oh well, there ya have it..


----------



## papahawk

Both are good groups (even with the oops). If you are looking for full power 10mm loads, there is only a couple manufactures that load them, Buffulo Bore and Cor-Bon. If you reload, 800X or blue dot will give you the velocities of the origanal 10mm.


----------



## RDub

papahawk said:


> Both are good groups (even with the oops). If you are looking for full power 10mm loads, there is only a couple manufactures that load them, Buffulo Bore and Cor-Bon. If you reload, 800X or blue dot will give you the velocities of the origanal 10mm.


Roger that papahawk..
Yep, I've been giving this G20SF a workout finding out what shoots well.. If you want to check it out;

http://10mm-firearms.com/reloading-10mm-ammo/g20-sf-180gr-where-i'm-at-so-far-2012/

I have a magazine full of BuffBore 180JHC for a rainy day.. They do 1255 fps out of my stock barrel.

Favorite handload is 10.2grs 800-X, starline case, Rem2½ and a Hornady 180gr XTP at 1260fps.

The Underwood ammo I tried created a lot of smileys in the stock barrel..

It's amazing how much most 10mm ammo is underpowered.. not just a little.. a lot!


----------

